# Holley in Flight



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We went to my Grandmom's for Memorial Day. I was curious to see how she would do with the Doberman there. He is the sweetest thing but she has not been around him yet. He is about 120lbs and very tall. She got him to chase her a bit. Then we all watched in amazement as she flew over him. She had no fear of such a big dog which is great since we plan on adding a doberman to the family soon. My Grandmom said she was a "sassy little thing." Haha.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Great pic. Despite their power, I bet the Dobe couldn't catch Holley ;D I'm still amazed at how fast, powerful, & agile the V is for their size! When are y'all getting a Doberman? I love them, and we considered getting one early in the dog search. You will have 2 regal looking friends


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

He didn't even try to catch her really. She was running all around the trampoline and he would just wait for her to come around and try. He is a little older and overweight so he didn't last long. I was just glad that he could put up with her. She can be very persistent to play and I want to make sure he could deal with it. He did alright. My family was so shocked with how fast she is. They have never seen a V in motion before. We will be getting one hopefully in late fall. We move into our house in October and once settled we will be able to adopt one. Hopefully there is one available that is a good fit. I have grown up around them so I have always loved the breed. Our apartment complex doesn't allow them though. It will be so nice for Holley to have a playmate. She was so happy to run with him.


----------

